# April 2019 Mechanical Survey - Cut Score



## justin-hawaii (May 13, 2019)

Hi Everyone, please fill out the survey after you get your results.  This will help future test takers to determine a rough idea of the cut score and how much to study.  

HVAC &amp; Refrigeration April 2019 Survey: https://forms.gle/TvzEc7bELq4uWUgA9

Thermal &amp; Fluids April 2019 Survey:  https://forms.gle/iy3TkPnC7YhkBvT99

Machine Design &amp; Materials April 2019 Survey:  https://forms.gle/GD8FLvqJzWUH3PcJ6

Past Results:

HVAC &amp; Refrigeration Past Survey: https://www.engproguides.com/hvac-pe-exam-survey.html

Thermal &amp; Fluids Past Survey:  https://www.engproguides.com/thermalsurvey.html

Machine Design &amp; Materials Past Survey:  https://www.engproguides.com/machine-pe-results-survey.html


----------



## Workx (May 13, 2019)

when is the result coming?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 14, 2019)

Any test taker not preparing as if the cut score is 80/80 is embarking on an endeavor in futility, IMO.


----------



## cvanwy02 (May 21, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> Any test taker not preparing as if the cut score is 80/80 is embarking on an endeavor in futility, IMO.


Agreed but participated in the survey regardless.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 22, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> Any test taker not preparing as if the cut score is 80/80 is embarking on an endeavor in futility, IMO.


Didn't we all score perfect 100%s in the exam though?


----------



## Baconator (May 22, 2019)

justin-hawaii said:


> Hi Everyone, please fill out the survey after you get your results.  This will help future test takers to determine a rough idea of the cut score and how much to study.
> 
> HVAC &amp; Refrigeration April 2019 Survey: https://forms.gle/TvzEc7bELq4uWUgA9
> 
> ...


These were all 56.   You’re welcome.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 22, 2019)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Didn't we all score perfect 100%s in the exam though?


I know I did. And preparing for that 100% is what helped me get there.


----------

